# Certificate of entitlement



## Liana12433

Hi all,
I had a old style UK driving licence but lost it on my travels. I have a driving licence from a non EU country and in Spain with a 2 year international driving licence. Last fall I started a driving course and did the medical test such as it was and was so busy at work could not get back to take the theory exam. However recently I came across the Certificate of Entitlement and spoke to a guy at DLVC and he said this proves what licence that I had any convictions/points and can be used to exchange for a foreign licence in this case Spain and is going to be mailed to me. I could not get a new licence because I am a non resident.
Has anyone been through this process here! 
Or can explain exactly what this certificate actually permits.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Hi all,
> I had a old style UK driving licence but lost it on my travels. I have a driving licence from a non EU country and in Spain with a 2 year international driving licence. Last fall I started a driving course and did the medical test such as it was and was so busy at work could not get back to take the theory exam. However recently I came across the Certificate of Entitlement and spoke to a guy at DLVC and he said this proves what licence that I had any convictions/points and can be used to exchange for a foreign licence in this case Spain and is going to be mailed to me. I could not get a new licence because I am a non resident.
> Has anyone been through this process here!
> Or can explain exactly what this certificate actually permits.
> Thanks in Advance


:welcome:

I haven't done this, but I know others who have & it's pretty straightforward. You simply use the letter of entitlement when you renew your licence, instead of the old expired licence


----------



## Liana12433

Hi,
By this I take it you mean take the certificate of Entitlement to the Traffico office and with this use to exchange this for the Spanish licence. 
Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Hi,
> By this I take it you mean take the certificate of Entitlement to the Traffico office and with this use to exchange this for the Spanish licence.
> Cheers


Exactly. 

You'll need a medical as well

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/Renovacion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/21/21-Renovacion-permiso-comunitario-Ingles.pdf


----------



## Liana12433

Do you know if this needs to be translated by an official translator or submitted as is.


----------



## xicoalc

I did this as my UK license was stolen a few years ago. Very simple, letter of entitlement from DVLA is all you need (not translated). They then confirm it all with UK and issue spanish one!. Yes, medical etc are needed


----------



## Liana12433

Hi,
Thanks for that currently have in international licence. Wish I have stumbled across this years ago would have saved me a pile of grief. Have contacted DVLA they are mailing it out now, said it might take 3 weeks to post sounded a bit odd not sure which route to Spain the postie is taking.


----------



## gus-lopez

Liana12433 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for that currently have in international licence. Wish I have stumbled across this years ago would have saved me a pile of grief. Have contacted DVLA they are mailing it out now, said it might take 3 weeks to post sounded a bit odd not sure which route to Spain the postie is taking.


Like all UK government depts,They use Royal mail who in turn use the cheapest most obscure carriers they can find. HMRC they use 'Globalpost' ,that'll be 4-6 weeks. Urgent =then they'll use 'prioritaire'.That'll only be 3 weeks & 3 days. 
DSS use 'Maltapost' who are punctual & between 2-4 weeks. At least the staff know & can actually inform you about this : whereas the Inland revenue lot haven't a clue. 
Devon county council I sent a signed form to on Monday morning ; they obviously received it & sent a confirmation receipt which I received Friday . Hopefully the HMRC letter that they sent me on the 25th January will arrive soon.:lol:


----------



## Liana12433

They also had an option for a fax, said post it, did not think anyone used fax machines anymore DLVC seem to do will investigate this option here and perhaps call back after a week or so.
Thanks for all the info everyone


----------



## Liana12433

xabiachica said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You'll need a medical as well
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/Renovacion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/21/21-Renovacion-permiso-comunitario-Ingles.pdf


This link on the PDF file, does this apply in my circumstances as well, my licence has been lost and I have the certificate of entitlement with all my details licence number etc and it is a clean licence,
If you could clarify this it would be wonderful.


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> This link on the PDF file, does this apply in my circumstances as well, my licence has been lost and I have the certificate of entitlement with all my details licence number etc and it is a clean licence,
> If you could clarify this it would be wonderful.


The medical? It will depend on what categories you had on the licence & if it would have expired under Spanish rules. If so, you'll need a medical, because you'll actually be renewing.

If it wouldn't have expired, then you won't need a medical, because you'll effectively be exchanging it. 

If it was an old-style paper licence, then it will be a renewal.


----------



## Liana12433

xabiachica said:


> The medical? It will depend on what categories you had on the licence & if it would have expired under Spanish rules. If so, you'll need a medical, because you'll actually be renewing.
> 
> If it wouldn't have expired, then you won't need a medical, because you'll effectively be exchanging it.
> 
> If it was an old-style paper licence, then it will be a renewal.


Yes it was an old style paper licence. Is there any reason why the traffico here will not exchange this or are they being funny or are they obliged to do this for EU states. Is there any links to this that you know of.
I have a lawyer acting on my behalf just trying to get my ducks in a row.
Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Yes it was an old style paper licence. Is there any reason why the traffico here will not exchange this or are they being funny or are they obliged to do this for EU states. Is there any links to this that you know of.
> I have a lawyer acting on my behalf just trying to get my ducks in a row.
> Cheers


You don't need a lawyer - a gestor maybe....

I don't know of anyone who has been refused. One friend recently used a certificate of entitlement in place of her lost expired licence, & another had a paper licence renewed.


----------



## Liana12433

xabiachica said:


> You don't need a lawyer - a gestor maybe....
> 
> I don't know of anyone who has been refused. One friend recently used a certificate of entitlement in place of her lost expired licence, & another had a paper licence renewed.


Yes it is a gestor, just they want to make sure all is well. Just trying to find out something official in writing to present to these jokers. I have a Gov.uk link where all this is written down would like something or a link but might be lucky. It seems here Burgos is more anal, as my wifes NIE docs are being processed there and they ask for more than is needed, because they can I guess.
If you are from Xabia, my eldest son moved there today to work as a head chef somewhere.


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Yes it is a gestor, just they want to make sure all is well. Just trying to find out something official in writing to present to these jokers. I have a Gov.uk link where all this is written down would like something or a link but might be lucky. It seems here Burgos is more anal, as my wifes NIE docs are being processed there and they ask for more than is needed, because they can I guess.
> If you are from Xabia, my eldest son moved there today to work as a head chef somewhere.


If the gestor knows what he is doing, then he should know that the certificate of entitlement is accepted by tráfico. 

Yes I live in Xábia  Do you know which restaurant?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Liana12433 said:


> Yes it is a gestor, just they want to make sure all is well. Just trying to find out something official in writing to present to these jokers. I have a Gov.uk link where all this is written down would like something or a link but might be lucky. It seems here Burgos is more anal, as my wifes NIE docs are being processed there and they ask for more than is needed, because they can I guess.
> If you are from Xabia, my eldest son moved there today to work as a head chef somewhere.


There's a link in post 4


----------



## Liana12433

xabiachica said:


> If the gestor knows what he is doing, then he should know that the certificate of entitlement is accepted by tráfico.
> 
> Yes I live in Xábia  Do you know which restaurant?


Just found out now the traffico have asked for my NIE, passport and to fill out this form of theirs name address place of birth etc. They will communicate with UK and might take a couple of months.
Not sure where he is at at the mo, just that a Scottish guys owns it and I guess potters around. Good to have him here but I am North of Madrid, but can help if he needs but he is 29 now so is a big boy to sort out any ****.


----------



## Liana12433

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's a link in post 4


Hi I opened that but could not see any reference to my situation, i.e having my certificate of entitlement to drive from DLVA to exchange for a Spanish one, as far as I could ascertain it was for swapping from one to the other or did I read this wrong.


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Hi I opened that but could not see any reference to my situation, i.e having my certificate of entitlement to drive from DLVA to exchange for a Spanish one, as far as I could ascertain it was for swapping from one to the other or did I read this wrong.


The certificate of entitlement is accepted by the DGT if you have lost your original licence. It is an official document from the DVLA which gives the information that the DGT needs, from DVLA records. 

Each country would call this document something different, so they could hardly list them all.

Because it's an official document, it IS & MUST BE accepted. And as long as there isn't any info on that document which excludes you from having a licence, you will get one.


----------



## Liana12433

Hi 
I think these jokers are going to process it, a gestor is dealing with it. I think as it is a small town and the first time they have been asked to do something were a little nervous and the reply came back to submit your licence, to which the gestor was explained to again, that I had lost my licence hence the reason for the certificate of entitlement, she must have spoken to them again and they now say they need me to fill in this simple form, official one, my passport and my NIE and will take a couple of months. 
Dont get me started on the saga for my wifes NIE, the application has been submitted with all the docs and changes they asked for, now they need our wedding certificate to be accepted by the UK embassy, if they were freaking organised we could have done when we were running around Madrid getting all the other **** sorted out.
A Spanish friend of mine chuckled and said they are anal with docs, not as bad as the Russians I retorted, now not so sure.


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Hi
> I think these jokers are going to process it, a gestor is dealing with it. I think as it is a small town and the first time they have been asked to do something were a little nervous and the reply came back to submit your licence, to which the gestor was explained to again, that I had lost my licence hence the reason for the certificate of entitlement, she must have spoken to them again and they now say they need me to fill in this simple form, official one, my passport and my NIE and will take a couple of months.
> Dont get me started on the saga for my wifes NIE, the application has been submitted with all the docs and changes they asked for, now they need our wedding certificate to be accepted by the UK embassy, if they were freaking organised we could have done when we were running around Madrid getting all the other **** sorted out.
> A Spanish friend of mine chuckled and said they are anal with docs, not as bad as the Russians I retorted, now not so sure.


I don't think you mean your wife's NIE. Surely you mean her non-EU tarjeta de residencia? What you mention are standard requirements for that.


----------



## Justina

Obscure question but if one has done the theory test and passed and done the 20 hours of driving required in Belgium, could one now take the driving test in Spain?


----------



## Liana12433

xabiachica said:


> I don't think you mean your wife's NIE. Surely you mean her non-EU tarjeta de residencia? What you mention are standard requirements for that.


Yes but she will get a NIE, however standard or not we were not told about this during many visits and them deciding what docs we needed and this varied from different offices. The documents we needed is fine, the problem is the changing and no consistency between offices. I spent 4 days going back and forth to Madrid, they all knew my wife is Russian and had seen our marriage certificate, but no mention of the document needed from the UK embassy.


----------



## xabiaxica

Liana12433 said:


> Yes but she will get a NIE, however standard or not we were not told about this during many visits and them deciding what docs we needed and this varied from different offices. The documents we needed is fine, the problem is the changing and no consistency between offices. I spent 4 days going back and forth to Madrid, they all knew my wife is Russian and had seen our marriage certificate, but no mention of the document needed from the UK embassy.


Yes she'll get a NIE when the _ tarjeta de residenca_ is issued .- but she can get a NIE without a_ tarjeta de residenca_.

Of course, she needs both - the _ tarjeta de residenca_ being the most important.


----------



## Liana12433

*Certificate of entitlement to drive*

Hi all,
Just an update here on the above document. I had lost my UK licence and got the certificate of entitlement to drive from DVLC and this was presented to the traffico and after some discussions as to why they were obliged to do this, I did my medical with some strange tests and now have the temporary paper licence with the new one to follow in the post in a month. Wish I had known about this years ago would have saved me a lot of hassle on my travels.
Cheers


----------



## today

Is "Certificate of entitlement to drive" still available nowadays? I am unable to find it in DVLA website.


----------



## Juan C

https://www.gov.uk/view-driving-licence


There are contact details on the web page, including a tel No. do you should be able to call and ask


----------



## Dinahsit

xicoalc said:


> I did this as my UK license was stolen a few years ago. Very simple, letter of entitlement from DVLA is all you need (not translated). They then confirm it all with UK and issue spanish one!. Yes, medical etc are needed



So no apostle required? They told me here in Italy that I would need my paper license apostilled (difficult from here and with Covid restrictions)


----------



## Barriej

xabiaxica said:


> The medical? It will depend on what categories you had on the licence & if it would have expired under Spanish rules. If so, you'll need a medical, because you'll actually be renewing.
> 
> If it wouldn't have expired, then you won't need a medical, because you'll effectively be exchanging it.
> 
> If it was an old-style paper licence, then it will be a renewal.


For an exchange now you need a medical in all instances. You cannot apply without one.

I wanted to just swap my licence and keep the remaining years left (6) but was told that this is no longer an option. 
Its a full exchange and you get either a 10 year of 5 year licence depending on age and medical conditions. 
My forms went in last week as we were waiting for the confirmation email about residence.


----------



## xabiaxica

Barriej said:


> For an exchange now you need a medical in all instances. You cannot apply without one.
> 
> I wanted to just swap my licence and keep the remaining years left (6) but was told that this is no longer an option.
> Its a full exchange and you get either a 10 year of 5 year licence depending on age and medical conditions.
> My forms went in last week as we were waiting for the confirmation email about residence.


Remember I wrote my reply in 2016. At that time, for a straight swap, you were not officially required to have a medical, although some DGT offices still demanded one.


----------

